# Last resort options to stop a fence jumping buck



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I am at my absolute wits end with this buck! If I can't find a way to keep him in, he is off to freezer camp. I really hope it doesn't have to come to that because it is too early in the season for me to know if I will be able to find another buck or not. I have a young buck to take his place, but I'm not sure if he will be large enough to breed the tall girls. So I am hoping to keep the old buck for at least a few more months. Right now however that seems impossible! He found out he could jump the fence 3 weeks ago when I let all the girls out and he couldn't see them. When I was bringing everyone back in he was eating outside the pen. I didn't think a big deal of it, but then he started jumping out every time I put him back in the field within 5 minutes! Then he started to hop all the fences. He has eaten about $200 worth of strawberries from my berry garden, jumped into my neighbor's yard and ate their plants and trees, completely ate 5 of my apple saplings, as well a destroyed hundreds of $$$ worth of fencing. He never touched a fence in his life until the last few weeks. He had been very respectful. He would occasionally ram the does, and get fresh with me, but that was only rarely. Most the time he gave everyone their space including the fence! I am out of ideas, so it's either I find a way to keep him in, or he is gone. 

What I have tried

6ft sheep fences. Climbed/jumped over

6ft cattle panels. Rammed them then climbed over

6ft cattle panels with hot wire(on the highest setting) Got zapped 3 times, gave the fence its space for about 12 hours, found him out in the yard in the morning. Rams, climbs and then RIPS the wire off with his horns!

Electric tape, hot wire, 6ft cattle panels. Same as above

6ft cattle panels with 2ft of more cattle panels at a 45-degree angle. This is the only one he actually jumps straight over. Well, kinda. He gets a running start, jumps and gets his feet on and pulls the 2ft of panel down, then proceeds to ram and climb over as normal.

Electronic dog collar. Zapped him on the highest setting every time he went anywhere near the fence. This works, but only if I am out there. He is persistent and tries every 10-15 minutes. I gave up because I can not be out there 24/7 zapping when he gets close.

Hobbles. Saved this until I was close to wit's end. Tied a front foot to the opposite back foot, as well as front foot to same side back foot. But he more climbs rather than jumps straight over, didn't work at all. Kept him in 5 attempts before he found out how to go over with them onm

Tied to a tether, both on a rope and chains. He chewed through the rope, broke his collar on the chains by pulling for hours.

And that leads to right now. Right now I have a cinder block attached to a 3 1/2ft rope, attached to his collar. Seems to be working better than the other things right now. He's had it on for about 12 hours. He has jumped the fence 3 times with it on, broke the rope twice, but it has kept him in way better than the other things so far.

I am completely out of ideas. I am not paying for anymore fencing. He had wasted waaay more than he is worth. Any suggestions with what I already have, or that can be done without buying more fence?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he in with the girls?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Is he in with the girls?


No. Well, he wasn't. Normally he was able to see the girls. When I took them away to the other pasture out of his view is when he started jumping. Now he jumps in to the girls pen, he has absolutely no interest in them though. He just jumps in so he can jump out, into the yard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe this is one of those times when it is worth it to let him live with the girls.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Order an apron from House of Bacchus Pets and let him live with the does. Hopefully he will stay in where they are. 

(And also - holy smokes you are committed to this buck!)


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Have you tried giving him a buddy, a wether to keep him company?

You said you've tried 1 line of hot wire have you tried 5 line so he cant climb it?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'll try and get one ordered. He has absolutely no interest in them though. He jumps in their pen. Doesn't even give them a glance, walks right by everyone and jumps out into the yard(he can't get to the yard from his pen. He needs to jump into the girl's pen, then out into the yard)

I just don't want to be stuck without a buck! I have the young guy but he is only 3 months old(will be about 6mo when I start breeding does)and about 50lbs. He could probably breed the younger does, but definitely not my 3 biggest. There are absolutely NO bucks around me. There are Nigerians but I do not want any minis. The only large breed bucks I have seen are not what I am looking for.

He does have 1 wether companion, as well as 2 buck companions and one (suspected) hermaphrodite doe. The wether, a buck, and a doe have learned to jump the fences from him as well (which let them get poisoned from my neighbor's azaleas) They are all between 2 years and 3 months old(they all stay in with just the higher fencing) He couldn't care less about them though. He used to hate being separated, now he goes off on his own.

That's what I used the electric tape for. I put 3 lines of the tape, and then the one line of hot wire at the top. As soon as he gets zapped he goes berserk. He rams it, has figured out it doesn't hurt him on his horns, then he would tangle it up and rip it off the fence. He walked on the bottom 2 lines of tape, and I don't have enough wire to put it on the bottom as well.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I would also suggest an apron, you can make a temporary one until the real one arrives. I made mine from cloth and strings, not beautiful, but they did work.

I say, that buck is well worth keeping! Non-violent, and really displaying health and strength!

Only see to it that you keep not only the buck, but also your fences - and your senses!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I got bubkus to help but wanted say i am sorry he has decided to be a turd! You really are a wonderful patient person. 


Ooo. What about just keepin him locked in his very own bachelor pad closed in barn space? I am sure he would be made but he might be contained... or do you think he would just tear up and ram anything that was keepin him in?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Hmm, maybe that could work! I don't have electricity in the barn at the moment though(darn outlet broke) so I think it might get too hot in there. Thermometer gets up to 90° during the day (and it is only in the 60-70s lately) once we hit the 90s and even if we get up to the 100s I think it will easily hit 100-120°F in there and that is too hot for me to leave him in there. But I should be able to put him in at night/early morning! He is very respectful of anything that is not a fence or a fence post. He has never rammed my barn, or anything in it. He is a sweet guy, just driving me insane. Makes me sad to go outside, see him on his rope/cinder block and he gives me his low "Maaah" but he just won't stop jumping! If the apron doesn't work (I'll need to order it tomorrow) I just don't know what else I can do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It doesn’t sound like not having a buddy or being with the girls is the issue, it sounds like he just wants to go where he wants when he wants and eats things that he wants to ? Honestly I just had to sell a buck for this same dang issue! It was like once he got the hair brain idea there was no changing it. But that doesn’t mean you should throw the towel in now  
I agree try more then one strand of the hot fence first. Specially if he is climbing. Do you have a horse/ stock trailer? I ended up putting mine in a trailer and he sure couldn’t get out of that! Again I was done with mine but maybe a few months of not being able to get out might make him forget about it or at the very least you will be able to keep him until you can breed your girls again. 
If he is flat foot jumping clear over the fence, try making the pen smaller so he can’t get a running start to get over it. If you have some extra beef panels, let’s say 8 or them, use the 4 for the pen and then use the other 4 to kinda make the fence taller (is that making sense?) or you can use the 4 for the pen and use the other 4 on top so that it kinda has a “roof” of beef panels. 
Just some ideas. My bucks issue wasn’t his off season of breeding it was during breeding season and he kept jumping into other pens to breed girls that were not for him that’s why that turd landed at the dang sale yard!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Hmm, maybe that could work! I don't have electricity in the barn at the moment though(darn outlet broke) so I think it might get too hot in there. Thermometer gets up to 90° during the day (and it is only in the 60-70s lately) once we hit the 90s and even if we get up to the 100s I think it will easily hit 100-120°F in there and that is too hot for me to leave him in there. But I should be able to put him in at night/early morning! He is very respectful of anything that is not a fence or a fence post. He has never rammed my barn, or anything in it. He is a sweet guy, just driving me insane. Makes me sad to go outside, see him on his rope/cinder block and he gives me his low "Maaah" but he just won't stop jumping! If the apron doesn't work (I'll need to order it tomorrow) I just don't know what else I can do.


Could you take wood out to make him a "window" or three with cattle panel to keep him cooler inside? Or heck what about makin him a cage of cattle panel with panel on top too in the shade?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I can try making a smaller area for him with a roof type thing. I could also put a second line of hot wire since it will be a smaller area. Unfortunately, I don't have a horse trailer at the moment. I have one but it's not in its prime condition, and probably wouldn't hold him, haven't used it in years. I do have some extra panels attached to a fence I don't use. I suppose if I pull them off I can try and do something like hat, or just use them as a roof. I am just glad he hasn't found out just across the road is thousands of acres, and millions of dollars worth of crops! If he gets into that and gets caught, I will be trying my best to resolve the issue over a nice goat dinner! So far he has been limited to just my yard, and in my neighbors 2 or 3 times.

This buck really isn't "all that" but he is from a friend and has a nice line, with awesome udder's behind him! Just want him one more breeding season then he is gone. I'm already keeping 3, maybe 4(if my last doe has a doeling anyways) of his does, so he will need to go anyway. Here is Mr. Fence climber


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> What about just keepin him locked in his very own bachelor pad closed in barn space?


I think that might make him impatient and violent.

COULD the jumping => foraging be in search for some kind of vitamin - mineral - twigs - or something?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jeez, that's a determined buck. What about a dog kennel type enclosure? You're doing everything possible and are incredibly patient. Can you run a hot fence inside the cattle panels so it's like a dual fence? He'd have to get thru the hot wires to get to his climbing fence. That's what a gal out here did and it kept her troublesome buck in.
Good luck with him.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Jeez, that's a determined buck. What about a dog kennel type enclosure? You're doing everything possible and are incredibly patient. Can you run a hot fence inside the cattle panels so it's like a dual fence? He'd have to get thru the hot wires to get to his climbing fence. That's what a gal out here did and it kept her troublesome buck in.
> Good luck with him.


He has figured out that the hot does not bother him if he tears it up with his horns first. . The turd.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

He looks like he is sayin i know i am doin bad maman. Now. Whatcha gonna do bout it. Hahahhaha! I am beggin forgiveness after the fact... it seems easier that way.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh doesn't sound like an apron will help.

Honestly, based on the amount of money and stress you have described. I would just bank all your breeding on your junior buck and get rid of this older guy. So maybe you're junior guy can't cover the does until 10 months old rather than at 6 months - what's another 4 months really in the long run? I can understand if you had no other breeding buck options, but you've already got one lined up!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I have a wether being similarly annoying but he's just jumping electric fence, doesn't care about a shock. I can tie him up and he stays put. He's got tons of forage and browse but he knows he has a choice now. It's heartbreaking to see an apple tree destroyed, or the family garden. I've wondered if fattening him up with grain some to decrease his agility would help? My little dude is not a breeder though...

My tolerance is quite low for naughty or stressful animals of any species- safety, cost, stress- there's too much at stake. I could see trying something with a roof but I'd also schedule processing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh boy it sounds like this guy could end up being VERY costly. 
Ok here’s my two cents. Try the pen with the panels on top. When you make it the panels that actually make up the fence, don’t make the panel ends touch with your corners, come in a little. That way when you lay the panels on top it has something to lay on.
Put the hot fence up as well. If he is grounding the wire out with his horns, then put more then one strand up fairly close together. My old man learned this trick. I ended up putting 3 wires up the first being close to the ground. That way he ended up touching at least one with his head. This issue with yours is his horns are much longer and up then my Boer so I honestly do not know how well that will work. 
This would be his last chance. It’s not that he is getting out and possibly going to end up getting sick, he gets out and could possibly be causing you a LOT of money. Would a new buck be cheaper then what he would destroy? I had to ask myself that same question. There wasn’t someone else’s property involved but there was breeding his daughter, my doelings, or does that wouldn’t have a great of kids if bred to him instead of with the buck I wanted them to go with. My answer was no he wasn’t worth it no matter how much I really couldn’t afford to buy another buck. 
But breeding season is SO CLOSE so I really hope that if you decide to give him a last chance he just stays put! 
I’ll tell ya sometimes I think bucks are more trouble then they are worth! Dang bunch of trouble makers :/


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

look here not to be a smart aleck...but you should you tube this goat...if he goes viral lol..he'll pay for himself lolol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, I think he may have solved my problem himself. I was pulling the cattle panels off and getting ready to try the smaller pen. Heard screaming. Darn goat got his horns tangled in the wire, flipped over the other side and got his leg caught. He is limping pretty bad. Doesn't look broken, just sore. What an idiot! Maybe now he will learn! Unless he is like my other kid who snapped his leg in half(!) jumping a fence. As soon as his cast was removed he jumped out within a few hours! 

If he continues its either freezer camp or I'll see if I can get my neighbor to try an put him in their pen and see if changing areas will shock him enough to stop. Not really worth all he is costing me. I would definitely rather take my chances on the young buck. Right now I'm just sitting back laughing at him. The fence got its payback!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

*sigh* well so much for that. Came outside and saw him running back to the fence, immediately he retreated back to the girl's pen.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Take his wire cutters away. Dehorn.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

What a grace! Beautiful! If Damfino does not want that one for show jumping ...

Having got the habit, it might be difficult to teach him to stop. But honestly, I admire that grace and agility! Well worth keeping that feature in your flock!

Still, I wonder why he started this jumping in the first place ... Generally, if an animal is doing something that consistently, there is usually a reason for it! Unable to get the minerals out of the fodder into his body? Needing some unusual dewormer? Missing his flock?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Honestly, I'd just sell him. It might put you in a pinch as far as finding another in time for breeding season, but I guarantee you won't miss him, and the stress relief will be worth it! I had a fence jumper, and ironically, the thing that finally broke her of her bad habit was a permanent leg injury sustained during her last unsuccessful escape attempt :/


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> What a grace! Beautiful! If Damfino does not want that one for show jumping ...
> 
> Having got the habit, it might be difficult to teach him to stop. But honestly, I admire that grace and agility! Well worth keeping that feature in your flock!
> 
> Still, I wonder why he started this jumping in the first place ... Generally, if an animal is doing something that consistently, there is usually a reason for it! Unable to get the minerals out of the fodder into his body? Needing some unusual dewormer? Missing his flock?


It is very majestic. Like a deer. However, he is costing me money and can also cost himself, his life. Should he miss a jump, or get into poisonous plants/trees, or if he decides to get me in trouble with one the neighbors and he ends up as ground goat.

He started jumping when I took the does to another pasture to graze. He was left in his pen as always, starts to fuss when he can't see them. After he realized he can jump it, it's now impossible to get him to stop. He has a billy block(berry flavored treat/mineral/salt block) loose minerals, has weeds and grass in his pen and got 1 slab of hay a day, as well as some BOSS and grains, copper bolused about 2 weeks ago, given BoSe about 2 months ago. Got a fecal on some does (not him specifically) about a week ago and he was dewormed 6 days ago, due to a high worm load in a few does. His eye color is good. Nothing has changed in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

We've had to have have almost 6foot fencing on our pens, since we've had a few jumpers that will jump over anything lower than that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear he was injured.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that boy is set in his ways isn’t he! It sounds like he just signed his future and I don’t blame you at all! You are right you can’t risk his well being, or your finances for him. You can’t even get a pen made for him because your busy chasing him around or rescuing him. Dang turd just couldn’t behave till you got his new pen made  
Your little buck should be fine for this year! I have two bucks I’m planning on using this year that will be 7 months old when I out with the girls, one is out of the one I mentioned before. I have used them that young before and they were able to successfully breed at 7 months old. I’m feeding these boys very well so they can reach when it’s time and I plan to pull them at night to give them extras. That’s what I did in the past and it has worked out just fine. 
If you are really worried about him getting the does settled in time, that buck is worth money at the sale. You could sell him, and put a little more into the fund and start looking for a buck that is old/ big enough to do the job. But if your not dead set on when your does are due I think the little guy will be just fine


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I think I have found a way to stop him, at least for the time being. I tied him outside all the fences on a 20ft rope fed through a hose(so it can't get tangled) He has food, water shade. No fences anywhere near him. He didn't seem to be pulling that much on his rope. Plus, I bought 2 REALLY strong collars, I would like to see him try and break them! 

What are you feeding your 2 guys jessica? I'm not really dead set on any specific kidding times, so long as everyone gets bred! I would like to start in September though. He will be 6 months. Right now he is getting no supplements. Just forage and whatever he sneaks off of the does rations, as well as about 24oz of milk a day. He was born March 7th, weighed in at 43lbs about 2 weeks ago. He is very skilled already too! I have caught him peeing on his face a couple times(attempting to anyway), he is just a bit on the shorter side.

The side story of why I am so hesitant to get rid of him. Last year we had a butt load of buck available. All good prices, a lot of them were excellent bucks! In 2017 there was nothing, zip, Nada, for bucks. Literally, the only bucks I was able to find were way out of my price range, and they weren't even all that nice of bucks, or they were super cheap but had a huge load of problems, either behavioral or physical. In 2017 I spent July-November looking for a buck since I had thrown my last one into freezer camp(Absolute worse, agressive buck I have ever, EVER seen) It was coming up to the end of November and I decided to get 2 Nigerian bucks. That is the only goats I could find that wouldn't cost me an arm and a leg for a buck who would only be breeding 3 does. I do not want any minis! So I am not getting anymore Nigerians this/next year(except for my 2 mini does) I am just worried I may end up like that again, the little guy won't breed, and I end up with another problem goat, aggressive goat, injured or sterile goat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sure you know this but I’ll mention it just in case  just make sure that he is safe from any predators and that his collar can not get snagged on anything. But tying he sure can’t jump anything lol 
The boys are getting a show feed from a local mill. It’s 19% protein 4% fat and I throw a small handful of calf manna and shredded beat pulp in. 
And no I totally understand the buck situation! It seems like when you NEED a buck there is never any good ones for sale or ones that are not in ones price range. This year was a terrible year for bucks for me. I lost 2 of them, I couldn’t stand the one I sold any more and my old man who is kinda like a spare has decided he’s too old to care about girls lol I was lucky and found a decent buck. Not the buck of my dreams but he will add length, and I want to add that to my herd. The one buck kid is out of one of the bucks I lost and the other is out of the jumper but I figured I might as well keep him and between the two I’ll be fine and I can casually look for a different buck and send him down the road when I do. I really detest the whole buying bucks thing lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm sure you know this but I'll mention it just in case  just make sure that he is safe from any predators and that his collar can not get snagged on anything. But tying he sure can't jump anything lol
> The boys are getting a show feed from a local mill. It's 19% protein 4% fat and I throw a small handful of calf manna and shredded beat pulp in.
> And no I totally understand the buck situation! It seems like when you NEED a buck there is never any good ones for sale or ones that are not in ones price range. This year was a terrible year for bucks for me. I lost 2 of them, I couldn't stand the one I sold any more and my old man who is kinda like a spare has decided he's too old to care about girls lol I was lucky and found a decent buck. Not the buck of my dreams but he will add length, and I want to add that to my herd. The one buck kid is out of one of the bucks I lost and the other is out of the jumper but I figured I might as well keep him and between the two I'll be fine and I can casually look for a different buck and send him down the road when I do. I really detest the whole buying bucks thing lol


Okay, thank you! I'll try and get him switched onto something like that. Hopefully, that will help his growth a little more! 
Isn't that the truth. Last year is when I got this guy. It was like as soon as I got him 100 other bucks where out up for very affordable prices.

Worst-case scenario, I end up without a buck and this guy won't breed. If that happens there is a local dairy only about 8 minutes from me(where this guy was born) they produce quality animals and have a stud fee of $20-40 per doe, depending on the buck.

Having no buck is just the worse! I am fine with just a decent buck, doesn't need to be something super special(though I wouldn't think twice about getting one if he was in my price range lol) When a buck is half your herd you gotta be picky and if you lose him to anything you would end up in a bit of a sticky situation. I am fine even if this little guy breeds everyone in december-january. He would be 9-10 months old so at that point, should be easy for him.

No predators have been seen here for a few months(not letting my guard down though) so we should be alright on that note. He will get moved to the barn when it is cool in the evening. I don't think he can get caught on anything, but he's a goat lol. So I will check on him every half hour or so.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A halter will stop him from pulling against the rope if he starts trying to break it.
I know the halter will be uncomfortable for him while eating, but...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds as a good solution for the moment, very common here in older times. (But the bucks and rams got stressed by being tied, and so got the rumour of being bad-tempered. I am sure you will notice the first signs, and do something about it.)

Pity, though, that Damfino and the other agility people will not get the chance to train him ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder if this would work.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...MIrsDhjp7B4gIVAdRkCh2KHwzEEAQYASABEgJuUfD_BwE


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

It might. I was reading other threads and I believe someone tried to use on theirs, they said it did help but he still jumped out. He was in a petting zoo though and he was a Nigerian. I'll need to see if I can find one that would hopefully fit him. For now, he is content outside eating grass and bushes. My neighbor recommended tying his 2 front feet together. Enough so he can walk, but not enough so he can lift his feet to climb the fence. I think I'll try that later. 

On another note I got the buck apron ordered! Woo! I got 2 of them. One for my buckling, one for Mr. Fence jumper, or my new buck I am picking up tomorrow! Unfortunately, not a large breed buck. Just a little Nigerian for my mini does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so you still have options! Maybe not your ideal option but it is a good back up plan. It sounds like the little guy will probably be just fine if he is already acting like a buck. By the end of of breeding season I don’t see how he wouldn’t be big enough to breed even if he is a super low grower. My fingers are crossed though that having the older guy tied up works out. 
The buck I got is great on paper and his kids he has already had. Just looking at him he’s kinda ehh. But he isn’t even 2 yet, so he’s still growing. He got pushed around at his other home and he’s a total range goat and a bit waspy (I have made huge progress with him on that). So I’m hoping he will end up being a real looker lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Thought I would update this in case anyone wants to know what happened.

I ended up selling Mr.Jumper about 3 days ago. Gave full knowledge of his problems. Someone came by and said they have an 8ft deer fence they think will work. Sent me a picture, and I think it will work great for him. They said it was 40x50 pen. They have another fence jumping buck and thought the would take the opportunity to get a decent, and cheap buck since they had somewhere to keep him without worries of fence jumping. So far so good. They messaged me yesterday and said he hasn't even thought about attempting to jump once. I just couldn't keep him in. Even though he had his front feet hobbled and was outside and away from all fences. He still managed to get off his rope and end up over the fence back in my berry garden which had only just started to grow back. He was costing me way too much money for me to deal with it. 

Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope tarzan will be ready to breed everyone on/after September. He is spraying himself a lot more now and has been able to extend since he was 8 weeks old, so no doubt he can get it done if he wants too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Sometimes you just have to move them down the road.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This is late, but someone else may find it of value later on. I had a 2 year old that suddenly I had to tether, INSIDE his own pen. The tether kept HIM contained, and the pen kept the GIRLS out. Once the mating season was over, he could go back to living with the girls and life was hunky dory again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You gave mr jumper many many chances. It sounds like he is at a home that will be good for him, and I bet you money your stress level and frustration will drop to nothing in no time! I think Tarzan will be fine. You actually have me a little worried about mine lol mine don’t pee on themselves yet! 
It is a bummer that you couldn’t get one more year of kids out of the guy but you put up with so much to try and get those kids.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I think the peeing is because it is pretty much fall weather the last 6 weeks. Haven't gotten higher than the low 60s, cloudy and only about 6 hours or less of actual sunlight a day. Wish it would warm up! I think he will as well. I am putting CIDRs in a few does when I receive them(hopefully before the end of the day) and should be able to pull them in 8-14 days. I think I may let tarzan have a go at one of the does if he is willing. I mean, some people have does accidentally bred by bucks this young. Don't see it could hurt anything doing it on purpose :shrug: and its only one doe, if he doesn't want her that's fine too.

They did offer to let me bring my does over to him, but they are a couple hours away and I don't want to go all that way. Nice of them to offer though. Plus, I am keeping 3 out of 4 of his does:hide:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck, Mr. Jumper! At least you have shown evidence that you are in good shape!


----------



## Lamia (7 mo ago)

SandyNubians said:


> I am at my absolute wits end with this buck! If I can't find a way to keep him in, he is off to freezer camp. I really hope it doesn't have to come to that because it is too early in the season for me to know if I will be able to find another buck or not. I have a young buck to take his place, but I'm not sure if he will be large enough to breed the tall girls. So I am hoping to keep the old buck for at least a few more months. Right now however that seems impossible! He found out he could jump the fence 3 weeks ago when I let all the girls out and he couldn't see them. When I was bringing everyone back in he was eating outside the pen. I didn't think a big deal of it, but then he started jumping out every time I put him back in the field within 5 minutes! Then he started to hop all the fences. He has eaten about $200 worth of strawberries from my berry garden, jumped into my neighbor's yard and ate their plants and trees, completely ate 5 of my apple saplings, as well a destroyed hundreds of $$$ worth of fencing. He never touched a fence in his life until the last few weeks. He had been very respectful. He would occasionally ram the does, and get fresh with me, but that was only rarely. Most the time he gave everyone their space including the fence! I am out of ideas, so it's either I find a way to keep him in, or he is gone.
> 
> What I have tried
> 
> ...


Okay I raise goats and lamb , recently about 3 weeks ago my husband bring in our land 2 kiko goats father and son from a friend that lost all his animals due to chayote so since he has this 2 my husband agree to take them in . We have 6 feet fence all around the property the father goat jump to my neighbor that just recently got 2 female mini goats he seems very interested and jump over the first time I told my husband this goat a trouble maker I go to my neighbor next door to get him over and lock him in a closed coop it’s huge to get more fencing we bought 600$ worth of fence did the job my husband let him out the same night got a text from our neighbor saying the goats jump over again I look at my security system and we couldn’t believe our eyes 👀 how he jump again over . My husband was frustrated I was even more cause I’m the one taking care of them and be with them all the time anyway my husband tie one of is back leg and front leg with a rope so he can walk but cannot jump anymore problems solve . That’s the only way we can keep him or he his going to endup in our freezer. 😂


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hobbling per above May work. It’s worth a try


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oops - noticed this was an old thread


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

It looks like @Lamia rekindled the discussion (maybe that's discouraged?).

Good luck with your buck! I hope he doesn't get hurt in the process...if only they could know it was for their own good. 

When our chickens get flighty, we feed them a little extra for a few days and that seems to help them either want to stay put or fattens them up enough that they don't try. Maybe extra treats/edibles in the pen would help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes this is a very old thread. If you beed more help on the subject, please make a thread so more members see it. 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## Tom Colvin (Jun 10, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> No. Well, he wasn't. Normally he was able to see the girls. When I took them away to the other pasture out of his view is when he started jumping. Now he jumps in to the girls pen, he has absolutely no interest in them though. He just jumps in so he can jump out, into the yard.


Does he have a buddy (Whether) that stays with him for company. Not saying it will stop him but it may help. I have one for my buck. He is a big boy that doesn’t respect hot wires much either. His horns are about 18-20 inches tip to tip and is his Hotwire eliminator. I had to catch him one day walking around the pasture with 50 ft of Hotwire wrapped around one back leg and about to cut circulation off in his leg. It was a job just to hem him up to get a hold of him. He like to have been sale barn material,


----------



## Katrina Anon (6 mo ago)

Tom Colvin said:


> Does he have a buddy (Whether) that stays with him for company. Not saying it will stop him but it may help. I have one for my buck. He is a big boy that doesn’t respect hot wires much either. His horns are about 18-20 inches tip to tip and is his Hotwire eliminator. I had to catch him one day walking around the pasture with 50 ft of Hotwire wrapped around one back leg and about to cut circulation off in his leg. It was a job just to hem him up to get a hold of him. He like to have been sale barn material,


Always be sure the charger is sized and distributed with sufficient intensity for goats. Something that would stop a Brahma bull only tickles a goat. When I switched to a goat strength charger, the goats quit challenging the wire after one night. I don't know if my buck caught the fence with his horns but When it hit him he ran 100 feet dragging the wire on his horns. YMMV but he does not tangle with the fence unless he is in full rut and forgetful!


----------

